

Ask HN: Where are the cheap gyms in SF? - delinquentme

Thats it! Looking for something &#60; $20 for a day pass.  Or a month-by-month under $50 bucks. As I'm not sure where I'm living yet.  So short term is good.
======
slater
YMCAs are a good start, tho they're a bit over your budget: $60/mo.

